# Petition To Rename 5th Avenue Outside Trump Tower After Obama Goes Viral



## Ms. Tarabotti (Aug 15, 2019)

*Petition to rename 5th Avenue outside Trump Tower after Obama goes viral*









A petition seeks to rename Fifth Avenue between 56th and 57th streets, where Trump Tower is located, after former President Barack Obama. Photo Credit: Getty Images/Spencer Platt

By Lauren Cook[email protected]  @L_Cook865Updated August 15, 2019 12:31 PM
petition, posted to MoveOn.org by Los Angeles resident Elizabeth Rowin, calls on the City Council and Mayor Bill de Blasio to rename a portion of Fifth Avenue outside of Trump Tower in honor of former President Barack Obama.

"I saw a tweet joking about it and I thought I can take that good idea and run with it," Rowin, 56, said Wednesday. "I thought, nobody’s going to do it, so why not me."

Rowin started the petition, which requests that Fifth Avenue between 56th and 57th streets be renamed "President Barack H. Obama Avenue," in December 2018. If fulfilled, the address for Trump Tower, where the president lived before moving into the White House, would become 725 President Barack H. Obama Ave.


After the petition took off, garnering about 40,000 signatures by January, Rowin said she emailed members of the City Council to gauge their interest. "They said they would look into it," she added.

The petition stalled for a few months, until a man from Scotland tweeted about it over the weekend, Rowin said. It has since gone viral, and picked up thousands more signatures.

By Thursday afternoon, it had 285,474 signatures, prompting Rowin to increase the goal to 300,000.

Rowin said she expects the City Council to take the petition seriously. However, it would face several hurdles, including approval by the community board where the street resides and a full vote by the City Council.

Sign up
By clicking Sign up, you agree to our privacy policy.

A request for comment from City Council Speaker Corey Johnson's office was not returned. Although the mayor is named in the petition, he does not have a role in approving street renaming proposals.

"We’re always happy to see New Yorkers finding creative outlets for resistance. Ultimately, we’ll let the council determine how this should proceed," a spokeswoman from the mayor's office said Wednesday.

Rowin said she plans to deliver a certified version of the petition to several City Council members who previously expressed interest.





By Lauren Cook[email protected]  @L_Cook865
Lauren joined amNY.com as a news editor in 2016. Previously, she worked as a web producer at CBS New York and News 12.


Where do I sign?


----------



## menina (Aug 15, 2019)

I got an email to sign this the other day from a family member. Lol


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 15, 2019)

This is my type of petty


----------



## SoniT (Aug 15, 2019)

I signed it!


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 15, 2019)

I'll pass
Trump Tower isn't worthy of occupying real estate on President Barack H. Obama Avenue


----------



## Anacaona (Aug 15, 2019)

Signed it


----------



## Mooney72 (Aug 16, 2019)

Trump hates Pres. Obama so much that if this ever were to happen, he'd raze Trump Tower and move somewhere else. Speaking of which, I don't think he will return to NYC when he loses the election. Hopefully they will pack up and move to Russia.


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2019)

@bolded... Perhaps...just perhaps...that's the end goal.. 
He's got it too good here to move to Russia... smh



Mooney72 said:


> _*Tr*_*ump hates Pres. Obama so much that if this ever were to happen, he'd raze Trump Tower and move somewhere else.* Speaking of which, I don't think he will return to NYC when he loses the election. Hopefully they will pack up and move to Russia.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Aug 16, 2019)

Mooney72 said:


> Trump hates Pres. Obama so much that if this ever were to happen, he'd raze Trump Tower and move somewhere else. Speaking of which, *I don't think he will return to NYC when he loses the election. Hopefully they will pack up and move to Russia.*




Yeah, he’s moving back to NYC... _*ON RIKER ISLAND*_

_I know it will a federal prison, but I couldn’t help myself!!_


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2019)

^^ LOL


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2019)

431,466 signatures...already... The NEW goal is 450,000.


----------

